# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How to run faster in dreams?

## sora12

Whenever I try to run in my dreams I run in super slow mo and I need to catch my breath a lot. Do you have any tips on how to fix this?

----------


## no-Name

I've heard that running on all fours often helps~
Belief, of course. If you have confidence that you will run faster, and such you make it so, it will happen. It's your dream, you have total control.

Thread title fixed~

----------


## DarkLucideity

If you don't think about it it won't happen.

----------


## MrFantasy

Don't try to run like you do in real life with your legs, just imagine that you're on some sort of invisible vehicle like a unicycle or some such thing and that you can really zip it. In other words, don't focus on physically pumping your legs, rather focus on moving forward quickly (whether or not your legs are moving isn't really important).

----------


## DarkLucideity

Hmm, I had an idea. Maybe, when you run, you can imagine that it's because the air has the consistency of water, and just start swimming, and swim really fast. Sure, it wouldn't be a permanent solution, but it would be fun for a while. Then it could lead into other solutions such as "get above the water" or make a gigantic drain or something. Meh, just throwing out ideas.

----------


## AURON

you could also think totally outside of the box by altering time.  Run and speed up the movement of everything around you so that it blurs.  And tell yourself that you'll be at point B when you stop running and the blurring stops.

To get a better description of what I mean....try youtubing The Flash TV show...theres first person scenes where it's shows super fast movement through city streets.

----------


## Hazel

> I've heard that running on all fours often helps~



I can vouch for that. Normally I run faster on four legs in my dreams than I do on two.

----------


## mysterious dreamer

> you could also think totally outside of the box by altering time.  Run and speed up the movement of everything around you so that it blurs.  And tell yourself that you'll be at point B when you stop running and the blurring stops.
> 
> To get a better description of what I mean....try youtubing The Flash TV show...theres first person scenes where it's shows super fast movement through city streets.



Blurring is a bad idea, it's almost guaranteed to lose lucidity.

----------


## AURON

> Blurring is a bad idea, it's almost guaranteed to lose lucidity.



must be different for me.  I've blurred things while running and flying.  I even used it while standing in place to go to the future, and I've yet to lose lucidity doing it.

----------


## sora12

Thanks everbody for the great advice  :smiley:  I'll try to do those things tonight. You guys are a great help

----------


## tacopalypse

dream environments are constantly changing, which makes running kind of pointless in my opinion.

if your destination changes to something else before you even get there, and your starting location ceases to exist after you've left it, then have you really covered any 'distance' at all?

----------


## Matt5678

i usually walk in my dreams ..... It's not like i have to be somewhere  ::cooler::

----------


## Jeff777

> Whenever I try to run in my dreams I run in super slow mo and I need to catch my breath a lot. Do you have any tips on how to fix this?



The exact same thing happens to me whenever I try to run.  o.o

----------


## FortressForever

Yelling "maximum speed!" has been very successful for me when i needed to run faster.
I have also had some success visualizing myself running faster.

----------


## Enlightenment

A lot a people comment on this exact same thing, running real slow and also if they're fighting they can never land a punch as everything is in slow motion lol.

----------


## Pegorian

> Yelling "maximum speed!" has been very successful for me when i needed to run faster.
> I have also had some success visualizing myself running faster.



I love Crysis


I usually don't run in dreams, if I want to go fast I will usually fly/hover a foot or so above the ground and get places that way.

----------


## BigFan

> Yelling "maximum speed!" has been very successful for me when i needed to run faster.
> I have also had some success visualizing myself running faster.



 ::lol::  Sounds like someone plays a lot of crysis  ::lol::  Cool game, but, you need a good gpu for VH  :tongue2:  Anyways, believing that you can run faster is all you need. Don't say what if I can't, say I can do it, it's my dream and I can do anything I want, etc.... then just start running  ::D:

----------


## yellowlight

BigFan's right. That's how I flew for the first time. I believed I could do it, and I could do it.  ::D:

----------


## Manny

I tried running on all fours last night, and I definitely found I could go faster.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

Wherever you're going, just imagine you're already there. Or, alternatively, if you are racing, imagine the person behind you getting cramps and giving up or something.

----------


## luciddreamrc

Do you want to RUN really fast or just go fast? I like to take huge leaps like the hulk in the movie. It is really fun jumping neighborhoods or a county lol.

----------


## acillis

this is kinda hard to explain, i often find my self in the dimension people call the void, to get to the fringe of the void, i must run really fast...

what i do is, stare as far off into the distance i possibly can, and choice a point while running and somehow bend and warp things so that i am running in a tunnel type thing, it works for me anyways

----------


## zezu

Whenever the army chased me i always ran so freaking slow but so did they yeay

tehn farowhile i ran on all fours super fast but not fast enough

then i worked out if i flew upwards they cant follow hehe

and then i learned how to fly so fast walls are practicaly non-existant

although saying that theyl'e probably become more solid, listen out for "whizz , thud ..... "aaah **********""

----------


## starry eyes

I've run pretty fast by turning into a creature which can run fast. In my case that was a duckbill dinosaur. Maybe turning into the roadrunner might work too?

It's not strictly running, but in LDs I can skate very fast over any terrain, even if it doesn't have ice on it. Dream skating doesn't involve as much leg movement as walking or running.

You could create a swift horse to carry you.

Maybe it's more important to will yourself to move quickly, rather than moving your legs and assuming you will move quickly. But other than the joy of speed, is there much point in being fast in your LDs?

----------


## EarthBoundRules

Maybe create a fast button on your shoes and press it. You can do anything as long as you can convince your mind that it can happen.

----------


## sora12

Thanks for the advice everybody  ::D:  I'll try out some of these techniques they seem really cool.

----------


## mustbe18

its been said, but running on all fours really helps.

----------


## deepsleep

Drink an energy drink - Make it appear. Its your lucid.

----------


## Mzzkc

Like Ryuinfinity mentioned: focusing on your destination helps a great deal. If you get too caught up on _how_ you're getting there, you'll never reach your desired location in any decent amount of time.

----------


## MermanSora

I havent had an lucid dream yet , still in the dreams i had , running on your four ( legs and arms ) , like an dog or horse for example always works for me , always when i was in troubles and trying to escape i tried to dont run normal or else you will get stressed for going so damn slow  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

How about doing something else other than running? like flying or teleporting?

If you can't run in your dreams, it's because you feel helpless and you think you can't run well or can't outrun your enemies, right? 

So maybe the key is another from of transportation?

Maybe you could go to sleep with the intention of finding rocket skates in your closet?

Maybe watch videos of people or animals running really fast.

How about turn into a cheetah?

----------


## mrdeano

If you simply believe you can run faster then you will.

Personally I like to run as if I am skiing  ::shock::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Go-go-gadget-skates!

Try anything that makes sense at the time.  Chances are, if it is a dream, you won't be thinking straight or making logical decisions.  You could always just fly.

You could spend some time during the day imagining the feeling of running fast.  Maybe that will carry over into your sleep.

----------


## timster

you could try focusing on a far away object and imagining that its pulling you towards it with a super strong magnetic force. i use this method when im flying to gain speed but still maybe you can try it while running. it may make you run faster. perhaps even send you launching into the air too hehe =D

----------


## liquidice

Option 1) Dont try to run super fast, just imagine it
Option 2) Dont think about how you should run, don't think about where you should be putting your leg, JUST expect that you will run super fast.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

Maybe watching animations of people running REALLY fast may help? Imagine it to happen to you while you're dreaming? 

Like some girl from Heroes, Daphne, she runs extremely fast if I remember correctly...

----------


## feross

why run when you can fly?

----------


## no_limits

Whenever I try to run in my dreams I either fall over after 5 - 6 steps or run waaaaaaaay too much faster than I want to and end up jumping into something.

----------


## Eonnn

dont think you can... know you can.

haha but seriously..

When I want to run super speed I don't try to run really fast, I do a mind-trick. I sort of warp time or warp my perception. I visualise myself travelling further faster in a shorter amount of time. In a way I'm teleporting but its happening as a continous blur-motion effect. What I'm trying to say is you don't actually need to run faster, you could in fact just stand still and still move across the ground an incredible distance at an incredible speed - its all in the mind.

----------


## concusion

I just tell myself like Morpheus tells Neo in the Matrix... do you think you are breathing real air?  Once I am over the fact that my legs wont get tired nor will i be breathless because its a dream then I run pretty fast.  But usually if you can try flying.  I find flying or jumping long distances easier than running fast for a long time

----------


## Jac

> Whenever I try to run in my dreams I run in super slow mo and I need to catch my breath a lot. Do you have any tips on how to fix this?



Hi Sora, this happens to me to in regular dreams a lot when i try to run. My brother told me once about it as well he has the same and some other family members and a friend told the same thing about running when i asked them. 
Especially when you are on the run for something it's almost scary to be caught or something you wanna run and run and run but you just seem to go slower haha feels like running through a force or a strong wind.

----------


## NobleDreams

Try imagine running trhough this kind of waves (from the bigger part to where it smallens) and that the tunnel is dragging you forward and kinda shoots you trough the little hole at the end. I actually do this in RL  ::roll::  and it's not really very effective there  :Cheeky: but I'm quite sure it could work in dreams =)

----------

